# Cruze 'Shark Fin' antenna thoughts/opinions



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

So I was talking with a couple of guys here at work that own VW's about how they liked the 'Shark Fin' after market cover. Both loved the quality of the design & color matching to their Golf/Jetta. Plus they're a breeze to install from what I was told.
I asked if there were any adverse effects to the radio reception since both cars didn't have NAV/Satellite. The answer I was given that it was very minimum to really notice or even care about. 
It seems that the Cruze has an amplified multi-purpose antenna? All I know is that in the Cruze I can pull stations in further away than my other two vehicle for sure. So I emailed the company where my co-workers received theirs and the response is below. I might pull the trigger and get it..

Thank you for your email.

Our pre-released Mark II VG shark fin antenna is compatible with your 2011 Chevy Cruze. For more information, pictures and how to order, please see the email below.

Regards,
Arthur

---------------------------------------
This new shark fin antenna was developed specifically for vehicles that have an AM/FM rear-roof whip antenna and a Sirius/XM/OnStar/GPS chip-set antenna integrated into the larger antenna base. Our Mark II antenna will allow you to replace the whip portion of your AM/FM antenna and cover the entire large antenna base on your roof to give it a clean look. Installing this antenna will not hinder the operation of your Sirius/XM/OnStar/GPS chip-set antennas that are integrated into your antenna base. Please click the following links for some sample pictures of our new shark fin antenna: 

VG Shark Fin Antenna Mark II

We are happy to announce that we can continue to offer our Mark II version at the same price as our Mark I version, currently priced at $69USD (including painting to your OEM color as usual), plus shipping/handling for $12USD to USA/Canada or $28USD to International locations (including tracking number & insurance). GST & HST applicable for Canadian orders. Lead time is around 1 to 2 weeks before ready for shipping.

To place an order, please send an email to [email protected] and provide the information below, and a Paypal invoice for ordering will be sent to you shortly afterwards . You will be able to pay via Paypal account, eCheck and most major credit cards. To find your color code, please visit this page: VG Shark Fin Antenna - Paint Code

----------
Subject: Order - VG Shark Fin Antenna Mark II

Qty x Year, Make, Model, Style - Color Code / Color Name
(example: Qty: 1 x 2009 Pontiac G8 4-Dr Sedan - WA690F / Phantom Metallic)

Mailing Address

Paypal email Address


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I will be very interested in your results. I would like something cleaner looking too. Plus I do remove the antenna for car washes and I wouldnt mind not doing that without worry about it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Two years ago I replaced my Aveo antenna with a nice looking shark model from aftermarket. Easy to install and like I said, nice looking. But…. the quality of reception is not the same. I felt that from the very first day. Let’s say the reception quality is 25% lower than it was with original antenna. I can live with that, they are big radio stations in my area with strong signal so it bothers me just sometimes….


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Just shot off and e-mail to the shark fin antenna co. for a little more info. I like the looks better than the black antenna.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I am very interested in getting a shark fin antenna as well, maybe we can do a group buy and get a discount as well to. But either way please keep us (atleast me) informed because I do like the cleaner look to.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Ditto, I also like the shark fin much more.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, like everyone else...I'm interested in this too!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Isn't this the same thing but cheaper?

08 10 Chevy Holden Cruze Shark Fin Antenna All Color | eBay


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

I can tell you that coming from multiple VWs.. The radio reception on the Cruze sucks. I cannot even get "stereo" sound on some stations and ones that were further away that worked just fine on the VW.. I just get a lot of static in the Cruze. Really bummed... I may try putting a different whip antenna on it to see if I can improve it.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze Style Shark Fin Antenna Aerial 6 colors | eBay

Here's another. Is the antenna on the top of the car only for the radio and xm? or onstar as well?

Thanks,


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Note that those are not North American colors. You may want to stick with black....


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

This was talked about on the vibe forums, well and every other car forum. You will suffer some loss in reception, but if you are in the city and get great reception to begin with, you probably will not notice. Its the reception thats already iffy or low where you'll lose or get way worse.


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Isn't this the same thing but cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think the reception would be worse considering "This Shark Fin Antenna is only for car decoration purpose."


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Isn't this the same thing but cheaper?
> 
> 08 10 Chevy Holden Cruze Shark Fin Antenna All Color | eBay


That WOULD look nice, BUT did you read what it says-

"Notice : This item is only dummy shark fin, No fuction radio reception.

And This item is for without roof antenna base.

If you have roof pole antenna already, not fit. Check before payment."

It's just a decoration. It has no useful purpose.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll just stick with what I have then =)


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Just shot an email off to the company the OP listed for an order. I'll keep everyone updated on the status! has anyone else done this yet?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to do this, but can't see myself spending that much money for something like this......maybe later on if I can't find another fix to getting a better looking antenna.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I tried to see if the Camaro's fin would fit on my Cruze, but after looking at the diagram for the two cars, the Camaro's antenna is a fully integrated piece, while the Cruze's antenna is actually two SEPERATE antennae put together. 
Camaro=one harness
Cruze=two harnesses
You could take off the RC antenna and just put the cover on your base,but you would lose the majority of you analog reception, i.e. FM/AM. Your OnStar and XM would still operate fine, though, which works great for me, I almost never use FM or AM.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

well appearantly, this company has it down. We'll see I guess....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm probably in on this one....


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Got it and installed it! heres a link to the install thread!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...shark-fin-antenna-install-pics.html#post43345


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure those cheap e-bay antennas are dummies, just for looks


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

yea they are.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

:dazed052ops...guess I'm the dummy, hadn't read all the posts.....


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Living in Chicagoland, having tall buildings, anything that may cause distortion of the factory radio, all for cosmetic purpose, isn't my thing... However, if you live in a more rural area, and have no problem with crappy reception because you only get 10 fm channels anyways, go for it ) They do clean it up *some*


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If this improves radio reception, great! I'm losing XM signal lock a lot driving under wet trees.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

crk585 said:


> Living in Chicagoland, having tall buildings, anything that may cause distortion of the factory radio, all for cosmetic purpose, isn't my thing... However, if you live in a more rural area, and have no problem with crappy reception because you only get 10 fm channels anyways, go for it ) They do clean it up *some*





sciphi said:


> If this improves radio reception, great! I'm losing XM signal lock a lot driving under wet trees.


It really does! I actually get XM 100% parked in my garage now which I didn't get before. Supposed to be a higher gain antenna than stock.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont mind the Cruzes standard antenna. It kinda looks like a rallly car lol. IMO.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

looks like a tree branch growing out of the top of the car lol


----------



## Modernceo (Mar 25, 2011)

Shark antenna is nice - but for those of you who want a simple install, and a much cheaper option- FYI we just released a MPx shorty antenna for the Cruze:


See pics and details in the thread below

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/29-modern-performance/3574-mpx-shorty-antenna-cruze-20-a.html


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Isn't this the same thing but cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a dummy fin it has no function


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha yeah it does!! I think it looks like a R/C car, when my wife pulls away, I've acted like I had a remote contol in my hand, she looks at me I as though I am crazy haha 


CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I dont mind the Cruzes standard antenna. It kinda looks like a rallly car lol. IMO.


----------

